# Replacing front shock absorbers for Fiat Hymer?



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm currently out in Greece and one of the front shocks has gone, leaking and just about seized making me almost stranded!

The locals here haven't got experience on this kind of thing and tell me they want to take out the dash to get to the shocks on my HYMER B594....Surely not?!!??

Does anyone know how to access the shocks. Can I get to them from inside the cab, by removing the plinth on the dashboard, or do I have to remove the cupboards housing the Elektroblock etc.?

Also, it's a 3400kg Fiat Ducato Hymer 1995 - Are the shocks standard or an uprated version for this motorhome?

I am working flat out at the moment otherwise, of course I would have made more investigations myself, but any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks on advance


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

If you have no joy with finding out anything, contact Peter Hambilton and i am sure he will give you some good advise, he is the bee's knees when it comes to Hymers.

Hambilton Engineering Ltd., Bee Lane, Penwortham, Preston, Lancs, PR1 9TU
Telephone: 01772 315078 FAX:- 01772 324263
E-mail: - Enquiries, [email protected]

Bob


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sad to say, if you can't see the top of the strut mounting under the bonnet, then I can't think of another way. Although I would have thought that there may be an access hatch somewhere in the dash area. Standard commercial shockers will do the trick. God liuck. H


----------



## BespokeRugs (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you so much for you replies, what a friendly lot we all are. I just sent an email to Hambiltons, let's see what advice they can offer me.

Best wishes


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

*shocks for B694 hymer*

Anyone know any part numbers please on fiat chassis


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can get to my strut tops with minimal disruption although it's not easy to see how to do it at first glance. I doubt the dash has to come out, Alan.


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Bespoke Rugs - Can this be updated please as it will help others (me) who maybe soon in a similar situation!

Ta


----------



## Tim Stiles (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi, how do I access the top mounts of the front suspension struts on my Fiat Ducato idTD 1999 Hymer 584.....the shocks need replacing. I cant find a way to find the top mount, is it under the front carpeted area, if so how do you remove it? Thanks


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you have Macpherson strut front suspension (long tall pole that’s mounted way above the wheel with a big coil spring at the top end) then it is not really a DIY job as you need to raise the vehicle a long way off the ground and then use a couple of spring compressors before removing the top mounting (IF it will actually undo!) Trust me it’s a pig of a job best left to a proper workshop!! 

I am an ex mechanic and there is NO way I would attempt that job at home! The damper is built into the strut so it ALL has to come off. I think these days the only option is total strut replacement and that involves having to remove the wheel hub, brake disc, brake Caliper, brake hose, steering arm, track control arm etc etc (all of which will have very rusty and possibly seized nuts) 

SOME telescopic dampers are a lot easier to replace BUT the “usual” problem is getting the nuts undone because they have had years worth of road salt etc flung at them and they rust on solid! Again unless you are skilled in such matters it’s not really a DIY job. Sure it CAN be done on your driveway but you need a fair selection of tools and know-how (mostly of how to get the nuts undone if they are seized on, which is almost certainly the case on 99% of vehicles of any age)

It might cost you more to get it done in a workshop. but the stress levels in trying to do it yourself CAN reach ludicrous levels!

Andy


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> If you have Macpherson strut front suspension (long tall pole that's mounted way above the wheel with a big coil spring at the top end) then it is not really a DIY job as you need to raise the vehicle a long way off the ground and then use a couple of spring compressors before removing the top mounting (IF it will actually undo!) Trust me it's a pig of a job best left to a proper workshop!!
> 
> I am an ex mechanic and there is NO way I would attempt that job at home! The damper is built into the strut so it ALL has to come off. I think these days the only option is total strut replacement and that involves having to remove the wheel hub, brake disc, brake Caliper, brake hose, steering arm, track control arm etc etc (all of which will have very rusty and possibly seized nuts)
> 
> ...


I agree with Andy. You would need a gas welding torch or a good blowlamp to heat the nuts up to get them off.
I did my hillman avenger years ago in the street (good old days eh) what a job. You could get an insert to replace the seized damper which fitted inside the old one but i dont know if you can still get them.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hillman Avenger, one of Mr Rootes finest (not) I remember them well!!

Pretty certain that the days of changing a strut insert are well gone, it’s all exchange units these days Just as well really because, having taken all the skin off your knuckles trying to get (beat?) the strut out it was usual to have an equally “challenging” time trying to unscrew the insert, AND you would need a very substantial workshop vice to hold it in.

Only one job worse, changing the rear brake pads on a Mk4 Ford Zodiac (the ones that were all bonnet and no boot) inboard discs right up against the diff and, being IRS the diff housing was tucked right up inside the transmission tunnel, the pads came out from the top as well! bloody nightmare !!

Anyone remember having to use “parallel reamers” when replacing king pin bushes?? Oooo really showing my age now.

Andy


----------



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

I had a 1998 Pilote Galaxy A class which I am guessing is not far removed in construction from your Hymer.
The tops of the struts on mine were accessable up and under the dash board. On the Pilote I had to get down almost on my back and take out some sound proofing quilt but they were there.
Then it was a case of compress the spring with compressors, 3 bolts at the top, 4 at the bottom and left the leg out.
DIY job if you're capable.
I have read of people going through the side panels of the van and fitting an external locker afterwards...complete butchery.


----------

